# Geocorn and His FVW Gang!!



## masta (Nov 22, 2006)

After much work and finally finding a new application to allow me to load the correct music I have finished this quick slide show. 


It is a Windows Media Movie and if you don't have Media Player 10 you will be prompted to load the correct codecs. It is 4.97 MB so if you use dial-up it will take a few minutes.


Oh yeah....turn up the speakers!!


Enjoy and let me know what you think!


http://members.cox.net/valleybrew/FVW2.wmvhttp://members.cox.net/valleybrew/FVW2_2.wmv*Edited by: masta *


----------



## redderthebetter (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

Very cool and very funny Masta. Het who sings that, Jason Aldean or Little Big Town?


----------



## Coaster (Nov 22, 2006)

Rascal Flats I think.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2006)

Great work as usual Scott. You spent a lot of time matching lyrics to pictures and did great. I especially got a kick out of the Hillbilly friend!






By the way- who is the cute little redhead with the frizzy hair near the end. I think I dated her once or twice when I had a few too many.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome masta...... *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jsmahoney (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey that little red head was me, after a few to many?? I remember you too! But I won't tell!























Great! I really enjoyed it too!







































*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## scotty (Nov 23, 2006)

I eally enjoyed the show. Nice shots of the children. Pretty ladies. 
THE GUYS EH so we cant be perfect lol lol


Thanks for the time and effort. It was very enjoyable. I missed the lyrics being matched because my hearing is not good.


----------



## masta (Nov 23, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed it and yes the music is by Rascal Flatts. I started this many months ago as a Power Point slide show but had issues with the size of the music file since you can't use mp3 format.


Here is the link to the Microsoft Photo Story 3 for Windows XPI used to make this:


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=92755126-a008-49b3-b3f4-6f33852af9c1&amp;DisplayLang=en


----------



## Bert (Nov 23, 2006)

That is very cool Masta, very cool indeed...great job.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Bravo, I have to agree, very good. 


Smurfe


----------



## masta (Nov 23, 2006)

I made a update...very sorry I missed adding Bert






http://members.cox.net/valleybrew/FVW2.wmv


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 23, 2006)

WOW!!!



That is so cool! Fabulous job! It really tells you what this place is all about!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 23, 2006)

I recognized some of the faces....wish the names were there too....


----------



## jojo (Nov 23, 2006)

this video makes we want to drink wine


----------



## Dean (Nov 23, 2006)

sweet vid! Great job Masta!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice, indeed. Thank you for going to the trouble to create this video. You did an excellent job.


----------



## bmorosco (Nov 24, 2006)

Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## kutya (Nov 27, 2006)

Masta, I just returned to work, where I could view this. Very nicely done. Bravo.......jh


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

I've really enjoyed looking at this video. Some of the pictures of fathers with their sons, you can see that those boys are spittin' images of their fathers and we can pretty well tell what they're going to look like as adults!


----------



## paubin (Dec 4, 2006)

Freak'in Awesome Dude!!! Not to bad for an old swamp yankee I'd say!!!


Pete


----------



## Bill B (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome...Lots of familiar faces great job!
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 5, 2006)

Masta, Great show!!!!....Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2006)

Ramona...I love all your new gif's...I've been stealing a few from you:&gt*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

